# Aspiradora SAMSUNG con ruidos y olor a quemado



## valentinvargas (Mar 27, 2018)

Hola gente, cómo va
Estoy con el siguiente problema: 
Necesito reparar está aspiradora Samsung, modelo VC20CCNMA/BG. Al encenderla el motor hace un ruido que parece que tuviera piedras adentro, cómo si tuviera algo fuera de lugar. Además, después de desarmarla y sacar el motor, vi que chispeaba en la zona del inducido, mucho más de lo normal (estando en la mínima potencia. Al ir aumentando la potencia con el potenciómetro parece que va a explotar en cualquier momento).
No creo que sean los carbones, puesto que estos se ven bastante bien, están largos y parece que tienen muy poco desgaste. Estaba pensando en rectificar el motor con una piedra pomes, cómo vi en algúno que otro video en internet, pero primero realizo mis consultas acá a fin de evitar errores.
Otra cosa que me inquietó, fue que al parecer le faltan componentes a la placa electrónica, o eso creo yo. Esto no sé si viene así de fábrica o en algún momento le metieron mano. Tiene los gráficos de resistencias y capacitores en la placa, pero faltan esos componentes. Adjunto fotos para que me entiendan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2018)

Revisa estado y presión de los carbones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

No faltan componentes , el fabricante se ahorró los que no son imprescindibles.

Te comento que todos esos motores son curiosamente iguales , así que podrias comprar por Mercado libre uno que esté bueno , nuevo o usado.

Saludos !


----------



## valentinvargas (Mar 27, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa estado y presión de los carbones


Los revise y parecen estar bien. Igual leí por ahí que al sobrecalentamiento pueden perder un lubricante que tienen, así que por las dudas voy a probarlo con carbones nuevos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No faltan componentes , el fabricante se ahorró los que no son imprescindibles.
> 
> Te comento que todos esos motores son curiosamente iguales , así que podrias comprar por Mercado libre uno que esté bueno , nuevo o usado.
> 
> Saludos !


Ah mira, bueno descarto entonces la placa. Comprar uno nuevo es una opción pero se me complica por cuestiones económicas. La idea es repararlo por mí cuenta así de paso voy aprendiendo. Es lindo laburo y más lindo si lo sabe hacer uno.

Lo volví a desarmar y note que el rotor esta medio suelto, cómo que tiene juego. Puede significar algo o es normal? Estoy tratando de desarmar el motor pero se me está complicando porque tiene una cubierta ajustada con una tuerca y gira todo junto con el rotor. Además está muy dura la tuerca. Pero en cuanto lo desarme voy a revisarlo bien por dentro.
Que tendría que verificar una vez desarmado el motor?
Los portacarbones tienen marcas de quemado por la temperatura que levantaron, así que definitivamente lo voy a probar con carbones nuevos. Tal vez (ojalá) sea ese el problema. Gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

No se ve mal ese colector de delgas !

Puede ser tranquilamente un rulemán-rodamiento-bolillero roto , a cambiarlo !

Dependiendo de hacia que lado gire la tuerca podría ser rosca izquierda


----------



## valentinvargas (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se ve mal ese colector de delgas !
> 
> Puede ser tranquilamente un rulemán-rodamiento-bolillero roto , a cambiarlo !


Si, la verdad no creo que requiera rectificar. Voy a tratar de desarmarlo, ahora me di cuenta de que la tuerca esta sellada con algún tipo de masilla o pegamento. Por el juego que tiene creo que estaba tocando el rotor con el estator. Ojalá sean los rulemanes. Veré qué puedo hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Fijate si no podés quitar la carcasa trasera así podés agarrar el rotor  completo con la mano y hacer mejor fuerza.

Saludos !


----------



## MilaFer (Jul 20, 2020)

Me pasa lo mismo con una aspiradora Rowenta que compré hace poco. ¿Le has encontrado solución?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2020)

MilaFer dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con una aspiradora Rowenta que compré hace poco. ¿Le has encontrado solución?


Si la aspiradora se encuentra en "Garantía" llévala al servicio técnico, en caso contrario revisa los carbones y el colector del motor


----------



## MilaFer (Jul 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la aspiradora se encuentra en "Garantía" llévala al servicio técnico, en caso contrario revisa los carbones y el colector del motor


Muchas gracias. Si, aun está en periodo de garantía pero se me ha dificultado por la cuarentena.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2020)

MilaFer dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Si, aun está en periodo de garantía pero se me ha dificultado por la cuarentena.


Si la tocas pierdes la garantía y tal vez la aspiradora  *¡ Mal negocio !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2020)

Les puedes enviar un mail comentando el problema (incluyendo copia de factura de compra y demás) y consultarles cómo resolverlo ?


----------



## DiegoHB (Oct 22, 2020)

Resolviste el problema del ruido y el olor?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020

Resolviste el problema del ruido y el olor?


----------



## vrainom (Oct 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se ve mal ese colector de delgas !
> 
> Puede ser tranquilamente un rulemán-rodamiento-bolillero roto , a cambiarlo !





valentinvargas dijo:


> Por el juego que tiene creo que estaba tocando el rotor con el estator.


Parece ser que en su caso sí era un rodamiento dañado, lo que ocasionaba que el rotor hiciera fricción con el estator.


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Parece un problema de escobillas es decir de los carbones , achales un vistazo , y los componentes que le faltan no te preocupes eso es que el fabricante no los puso en su dia para ese modelo en concreto , saludos , Juanje.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 22, 2020)

Imagino yo, que despues de dos años o lo ha solucionado o lo ha sustituido por uno mas pequeño y potente, como se lleva ahora.


----------

